#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  kindernamen

## sannae82

Ik ben momenteel 7 mnd zwanger en heb van een goede vriendin een lijst gekregen met islamitische namen. Hierop stonden de namen: mariya, Sofia, Sarah, Daniel (?), Dean, Tobias (?) en Benjamin op.

Op diverse sites wordt aangegeven dat het hier daawerkelijk om arabische namen gaat. Echter het Marokkaanse consulaat stemt met geen van de namen in. Het zijn islamitische namen, maar waarom worden deze niet goedgekeurd?

Ik snap dat het bij het conulaat gaat om islamitische marokkaanse kindernamen, maar waar Sarah...

Kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen..... ik sta ook open voor mooie betekenisvolle meisjes of jongensnamen.

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door sannae82_ 
> *Ik ben momenteel 7 mnd zwanger en heb van een goede vriendin een lijst gekregen met islamitische namen. Hierop stonden de namen: mariya, Sofia, Sarah, Daniel (?), Dean, Tobias (?) en Benjamin op.
> 
> Op diverse sites wordt aangegeven dat het hier daawerkelijk om arabische namen gaat. Echter het Marokkaanse consulaat stemt met geen van de namen in. Het zijn islamitische namen, maar waarom worden deze niet goedgekeurd?
> 
> Ik snap dat het bij het conulaat gaat om islamitische marokkaanse kindernamen, maar waar Sarah...
> 
> Kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen..... ik sta ook open voor mooie betekenisvolle meisjes of jongensnamen.*


 allereerst, moge jouw kind inchalah een gezond en veelbelovend moslim worden... persoonlijk vind ik de oeroude (!) sahaba namen nog steeds het mooist. sheik al keshk zegt vaak in zijn lezingen dan voor een meisje de name Khadija en Fatima het mooist zijn (kijk eens naar de personen daarachter) en verder zijn er in verschillende bronnen duidelijkgemaakt dat namen van sahaba en namen mer 3abd... (ilah) het beste zijn voor jongens...dit als je het hierop wil baseren... als je een mooie naam van de tegenwoordige tijd wil dan kan ik je bv Aya aanbevelen voor een meisje etc.. tja ik heb er ook niet veel verstand van  :knipoog:

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door sannae82_ 
> *Ik ben momenteel 7 mnd zwanger en heb van een goede vriendin een lijst gekregen met islamitische namen. Hierop stonden de namen: mariya, Sofia, Sarah, Daniel (?), Dean, Tobias (?) en Benjamin op.
> 
> Op diverse sites wordt aangegeven dat het hier daawerkelijk om arabische namen gaat. Echter het Marokkaanse consulaat stemt met geen van de namen in. Het zijn islamitische namen, maar waarom worden deze niet goedgekeurd?
> 
> Ik snap dat het bij het conulaat gaat om islamitische marokkaanse kindernamen, maar waar Sarah...
> 
> Kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen..... ik sta ook open voor mooie betekenisvolle meisjes of jongensnamen.*


De mensen die daar werken hebben meestal weinig te doen en gaan daarom mensen lastigvallen.

Ik zou zelf voor Mirjam (maria) gaan, een prachtige naam  :knipoog: 

Ik wens je veel succes inshaallah en moge Allah (swt) je een gezonde baby schenken.

----------


## Eelke

Of gewoon een naam kiezen die je wilt en je kind niet aangeven bij het consulaat. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Of gewoon een naam kiezen die je wilt en je kind niet aangeven bij het consulaat. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*


Tja.. wat is het gevolg? .. 

Raar consulaat trouwens als die niet gewoon kan accepteren wanneer je je EIGEN kind een 'afwijkende' naam wilt geven.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Tja.. wat is het gevolg? ..*


Dat het kind op een Nederlands paspoort naar Marokko op vakantie moet en zijn kinderen volgens mij geen recht meer hebben op een Marokkaans paspoort. 




> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Raar consulaat trouwens als die niet gewoon kan accepteren wanneer je je EIGEN kind een 'afwijkende' naam wilt geven.*


Dit is in Nederland ook zo, al zijn de regels daar veel ruimer. Alleen als de naam "ten nadele" van het kind is wordt het geweigerd. 

Groet, groet, Eelke

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *
> Dit is in Nederland ook zo, al zijn de regels daar veel ruimer. Alleen als de naam "ten nadele" van het kind is wordt het geweigerd. 
> *


Ja dat is ook zo.. da's waar ook..

Slip of the brain.. 
 :maf:

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door sannae82_ 
> *Ik ben momenteel 7 mnd zwanger en heb van een goede vriendin een lijst gekregen met islamitische namen. Hierop stonden de namen: mariya, Sofia, Sarah, Daniel (?), Dean, Tobias (?) en Benjamin op.
> 
> Kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen..... ik sta ook open voor mooie betekenisvolle meisjes of jongensnamen.*


Mariya is de Arabischa variant van het Hebreeuwse 'Miriam'.
Sofia is Grieks en betekent 'wijsheid'.
Sarah is oorspronkelijk Hebreeuws en betekent 'prinses' of 'vorstin', maar het was de naam van de vrouw van de profeet Ibrahim, dus waarom dat op het Marokkaanse consulaat niet wordt geaccepteerd is me een raadsel.
Daniel is Hebreeuws (betekenis weet ik even niet), maar ook een naam van een door de islam erkende profeet (zijn graf in Susa (Iran) is een behoorlijk heiligdom).
Dean is bij mijn weten Iers (tenzij je het Arabisch Dien, 'geloof' bedoelt, dat klinkt hetzelfde.
Tobias is Hebreeuws.
Benjamin ook.

Mijn persoonlijke favorieten: Chahida, Layla, Anuar en Aziz (qua Arabische namen dan).

Je bent het slachtoffer van een verdrag tussen Nederland en Marokko. Die hebben onderling geregeld dat Marokkaanse onderdanen hier te lande hun kinderen alleen Marokkaanse namen mogen geven. In ruil daarvoor mag het UWV in Marokko WAO-ers controleren, iets in die orde van grootte.

Moon

----------


## AARDIG

Riyaan vind ik een mooie naam voor een dame.
Omar vind ik een mooie naam voor een heer.

Google anders voor een lijst met namen.

----------


## god,peace and l

salamou alaikoum, 
beste senaae,
Ten eerst mabrouk voor de kleine meisje, hoop dat jullie er trots op zouden zijn, en dat zij een goeie moslima wordt inchallah.
mijn nichtje heet ook sarah, het zou moeten kunnen, maar wat betreft die andere namen:
mariya, sofia, daniel, dean en benjamin zijn ook arabisch maar worden echter in de christelijke en joodse arabische wereld gebruikt, zoals in egypte en libanon.
mijn advies is dat je deze namen ook beter niet kan gebruiken, om ook geen verwarring te maken onder de mensen, en vooral onder je kennissen, er zijn nou eenmaal honderden mooie namen, die je kan gebruiken. 
Ik vind jou naam ook heel mooi, mss kun je je dochter de zelfde naam als haar moeder geven.
ik hoop dat je uitkomt inchallah
salame alaikoum

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door AARDIG_ 
> *Riyaan vind ik een mooie naam voor een dame.
> Omar vind ik een mooie naam voor een heer.
> 
> Google anders voor een lijst met namen.*


 even een vraagje he.. bepaalde nmen zijn niet zo geliefd in de islam als je bijvoorbeeld een naam en dan dien erachter zit.bv noureddine, salahdine etc...waarom? naar ik heb horen zeggen is dat je nie weet of die gene wel nour eddine (licht van het geloof) is etc etc. klopt dit?

----------


## AARDIG

> _Geplaatst door taziaatjuh_ 
> *even een vraagje he.. bepaalde nmen zijn niet zo geliefd in de islam als je bijvoorbeeld een naam en dan dien erachter zit.bv noureddine, salahdine etc...waarom? naar ik heb horen zeggen is dat je nie weet of die gene wel nour eddine (licht van het geloof) is etc etc. klopt dit?*


Sorry, ik kan echt geen antwoord geven op je vraag. Het komt me wel bekend voor, maar ik zou het echt niet weten. Als je twijfelt gewoon niet doen. Misschien weet iemand anders het wel.

----------


## MarinadeMix

_Namen en betekenissen;_ 



Voor vrouwennamen 
http://www.muslim-names.co.uk/index....ion=2&letter=A 

Voor mannennamen 
http://www.muslim-names.co.uk/index....ion=1&letter=A





taziaatjuh; in het volgende artikel vind je het antwoord op je vraag,




Naam veranderen na het bekeren tot de Islam.



Print paginaVraag: Als je je bekeert tot de islam, moet je dan een islamitische naam aannemen? En hoe zit het dan met de namen van je (toekomstige)kinderen? Moeten zij ook een islamitische naam krijgen? 

Antwoord: In de Naam van Allah, de Erbarmer, de Meest Barmhartige. 

Beste zuster, 

De Moslim dient oprecht en goed te zijn, en dit hoort te blijken uit alle aspecten van zijn of haar bestaan. Een goede naam is hier zeker een onderdeel van - het is als een sieraad voor de Moslim waarmee hij aangesproken wordt en wat iets over hem zegt, en het is de naam die hij draagt in dit leven en het hiernamaals. In principe is het niet verplicht om de naam te veranderen, aangezien sommige mensen in de tijd van de Profeet (vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) zich bekeerden en hun naam behielden. Echter, wanneer een naam slechte zaken of betekenissen bevat wordt het verplicht om de naam te veranderen. Een goed voorbeeld hiervan was de grote metgezel van de Profeet (vrede en zegen van Allah zij met hem), Abd ar-Rahmaan ibn 'Awf (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn). Voor de bekering tot de Islam heette hij "Abd al-Kaa'ba" (dienaar van de Kaa'ba, of volgens een andere overlevering 'Abd-'Amr) en bij zijn bekering werd zijn naam door de Profeet (vrede en zegen van Allah zij met hem) verandert in Abd ar-Rahman (dienaar van de Erbarmer). 

Ander bewijs hiervoor is de hadith van Ibn Abi Shaybaa, waarin Haani' ibn Yazied (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) zei: "Er kwam een afvaardiging naar de Profeet (vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) en hij hoorde hen iemand 'Abd al-Hajar' (dienaar van de steen) noemen. Hij (de Profeet, vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) vroeg:'Wat is je naam?' en hij zei: 'Abd al-Hajar.' Hij zei, 'Nee, je bent Abd-Allah' (de dienaar van Allah)'" (Al-Mawsoeaa al-Fiqhiyyaa, 11/335). 

Hieruit leren we dat wanneer een naam duidelijk tegen de Islam is, en polythesme en dwaling vertegenwoordigt, het verplicht is om het te veranderen naar iets beters. Wat betreft namen die specifiek aan de niet-Moslims toebehoren en aan niemand anders, de meeste geleerden zeggen dat het in dit geval verplicht wordt om de naam te veranderen wanneer men zich bekeerd tot de Islam. Dit heeft als doel om een duidelijk onderscheid te maken tussen de identiteit van de Moslim en die van de niet-Moslim. Nog steeds betreffende het eerste deel van uw vraag, willen we opmerken dat als het officieel veranderen van de geregistreerde naam veel moeilijkheden kan opleveren, administratief gezien, dan is het voldoende om alleen een andere naam aan te nemen waarmee de mensen hem aanspreken, aangezien de kosten hierbij soms hoog kunnen oplopen. 

Verder, betreffende het tweede deel van uw vraag, het kiezen van een naam voor een baby (nieuwgeborene).  Als eerste enkele van de namen die niet zijn toegestaan of af worden gekeurd. Deze omvatten namens die dienaarschap aan iemand anders dan Allah aanduiden (Abd al-Masieh, dienaar van de Messias - of bijvoorbeeld Abd al-Nabi, dienaar van de Profeet, zoals voorkomt), namen die specifiek en alleen voor Allah zijn (al-Khaaliq, de Schepper, bijvoorbeeld) en namen die men alleen vindt bij de koefaar (zie boven). Afkeurenswaardig zijn namen die iets negatiefs aanduiden (zoals Harb, oorlog of Hiyaam, een kamelenziekte) omdat ze leiden tot bespotting van deze mensen. Ook afkeurenswaardig zijn namen van dieren die in een minder positief daglicht staan bij een hoop mensen (zoals al-Kalb, de hond, al-Himaar, de ezel, etc) ook omdat ze leiden tot spot, en tevens opzettelijke vernoemingen naar popsterren of andere immorele mensen. Als laatste worden namen zoals "Noer al-Dien" (ook wel; Nordin of Nourredin, betekenend "het licht van de religie") gezien als afkeurenswaardig, omdat ze een overdrijvende waarde toekennen aan een persoon ; zelfs hele grote geleerden zoals Imaam al-Nawawi en Sheikh al-Islaam ibn Taymiyyah (moge Allah genade hebben met hen beiden) die zo door anderen werden genoemd vonden dit afkeurenswaardig, dus laat staan mensen die hun niveau niet bereiken qua kennis, imaan en oprechtheid. 

De namen die aangemoedigd worden in de Qor'aan en de Soennah worden weer onderverdeeld in 4 categorien: 
De eerste en de beste categorie van namen zijn namen zoals 'Abd-Allah en 'Abd ar-Rahman. Het is overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede en zegen van Allah zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "De meest geliefde namen voor Allah zijn 'Abd-Allah en 'Abd ar-Rahmaan." (overgeleverd door Moeslim in zijn Sahih, nummer 1398). 
De tweede categorie bestaat uit alle andere namen die het dienaarschap aan Allah aanduiden, zoals 'Abd al-Aziez, 'Abd ar-Rahim, 'Abd al-Maalik, 'Abd as-Salaam, etc. 
De derde categorie zijn de namen van Profeten en Boodschappers - moge Allah zijn vrede en zegeningen over hen allen uitstorten - en het vernoemen naar hen is aangemoedigd door de Profeet (vrede en zegen van Allah zij met hem). Zonder twijfel is de beste van deze namen die van onze Profeet Mohammed (vrede en zegen van Allah zij met hem); de naam Ahmed is ook een van zijn namen. Daarna komen de namen van "de Boodschappers met sterke wil" (vertaling van de betekenis van de uitdrukking die gebruikt wordt in Soerat al-Ahqaaf, aya 35), namelijk Ibrahim, Moesa, 'Iesa, en Noeh (vrede en zegen van Allah zij met hen allen), en dan de rest van de Profeten. 
De vierde categorie bestaat uit namen van de oprechten dienaren van Allah, en natuurlijk bovenaan van hen staan de metgezellen van onze edele Profeet. Het is aangeraden om hun namen te gebruiken, en om hun voorbeeld na te leven. Sommigen noemen een vijfde categorie, namelijk alle namen die een fijne, goede en plezierige betekenis dragen. Echter, het is beter om een naam te kiezen die Islamitisch gezien hoger aangekaart staat. 
Moge Allah u helpen in het kiezen van de juiste namen voor (eventueel uzelf, en) uw kinderen. En Allah weet het beste. 

Cyber Imam,
Het team van al-Islaam.com

----------


## Soukeina

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Dat het kind op een Nederlands paspoort naar Marokko op vakantie moet en zijn kinderen volgens mij geen recht meer hebben op een Marokkaans paspoort. 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit is in Nederland ook zo, al zijn de regels daar veel ruimer. Alleen als de naam "ten nadele" van het kind is wordt het geweigerd. 
> 
> Groet, groet, Eelke*


Jah ik heb weleens ingevallen bij kinderopvang...en ik heb weet ik veel hoeveel namen gehoord die nadelig kunnen zijn zoals: peer...zo noem je je kind toch niet? die word zeker gepest door manderijn later

maar goed 
doeg doeg

----------


## Soukeina

> _Geplaatst door sannae82_ 
> *Ik ben momenteel 7 mnd zwanger en heb van een goede vriendin een lijst gekregen met islamitische namen. Hierop stonden de namen: mariya, Sofia, Sarah, Daniel (?), Dean, Tobias (?) en Benjamin op.
> 
> Op diverse sites wordt aangegeven dat het hier daawerkelijk om arabische namen gaat. Echter het Marokkaanse consulaat stemt met geen van de namen in. Het zijn islamitische namen, maar waarom worden deze niet goedgekeurd?
> 
> Ik snap dat het bij het conulaat gaat om islamitische marokkaanse kindernamen, maar waar Sarah...
> 
> Kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen..... ik sta ook open voor mooie betekenisvolle meisjes of jongensnamen.*


Ik weet een hele mooie wist eerst niet dat het kon...maar zo heette me nichtje Allahjarhamha ook ... Islam heette ze mooi he! En dat was gewoon goedgekeurd. Jihad is ook mooi maar zou ik niet doen hihi

En mijn naam is natuurlijk ook o zo mooi Masha'lah: Ikram 

Hind, Kawtar, Soukeina, Souheila, Noubaisa allemaal mooi mooi

Jongensnamen: Nassir, Noufal(weet niet hoe je het schrijft) Ayman, Mohammed

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Soukeina_ 
> *Jah ik heb weleens ingevallen bij kinderopvang...en ik heb weet ik veel hoeveel namen gehoord die nadelig kunnen zijn zoals: peer...zo noem je je kind toch niet? die word zeker gepest door manderijn later
> 
> maar goed 
> doeg doeg*


Zoals ik al zei, de regels zijn hier erg ruim. Peer is een normale Nederlandse naam dus die zal zeker niet geweigerd worden. Je moet meer denken een scheldwoorden of onuitspreekbare namen. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Soukeina

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Zoals ik al zei, de regels zijn hier erg ruim. Peer is een normale Nederlandse naam dus die zal zeker niet geweigerd worden. Je moet meer denken een scheldwoorden of onuitspreekbare namen. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*


Zo'n naam als Peer vind ik wel genant voor zo'n kind later...het kind heeft er niet voor gekozen, het arme kind kan daardoor gepest worden. 

Je moet ook nadenken wat voor gevolgen dat kan hebben bji zo'n kind. Dus ik vind dat die uit het lijstje geschrapt moet worden. Om pesterijen te voorkomen... 

meer niet Eelke voelde je je aangevallen ofzo? Dat was zeker niet mijn bedoeling of toch wel? hihi grapje

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Soukeina_ 
> *Zo'n naam als Peer vind ik wel genant voor zo'n kind later...het kind heeft er niet voor gekozen, het arme kind kan daardoor gepest worden. 
> 
> Je moet ook nadenken wat voor gevolgen dat kan hebben bji zo'n kind. Dus ik vind dat die uit het lijstje geschrapt moet worden. Om pesterijen te voorkomen... 
> 
> meer niet Eelke voelde je je aangevallen ofzo? Dat was zeker niet mijn bedoeling of toch wel? hihi grapje*


Nee ik voel me niet aangevallen hoor. Maar ik vind niet dat peer eruit moet omdat je voor elke naam wel iets negatiefs kunt bedenken. Daarom de gemeente ook erg terughoudend om een naam af te keuren. En terecht naar mijn mening. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door sannae82_ 
> *Ik ben momenteel 7 mnd zwanger en heb van een goede vriendin een lijst gekregen met islamitische namen. Hierop stonden de namen: mariya, Sofia, Sarah, Daniel (?), Dean, Tobias (?) en Benjamin op.
> 
> Op diverse sites wordt aangegeven dat het hier daawerkelijk om arabische namen gaat. Echter het Marokkaanse consulaat stemt met geen van de namen in. Het zijn islamitische namen, maar waarom worden deze niet goedgekeurd?
> 
> Ik snap dat het bij het conulaat gaat om islamitische marokkaanse kindernamen, maar waar Sarah...
> 
> Kunnen jullie mij hierbij helpen..... ik sta ook open voor mooie betekenisvolle meisjes of jongensnamen.*


Dean en Benjamin.... zijn geen islamitishe namen.
Waarom ga je niet naar de gemeente,en zeg dat je een namenlijst (marokkaanse namen) wil hebben. die krijg je zeker.

----------


## cara

> _Geplaatst door Soukeina_ 
> *Zo'n naam als Peer vind ik wel genant voor zo'n kind later...het kind heeft er niet voor gekozen, het arme kind kan daardoor gepest worden. 
> 
> Je moet ook nadenken wat voor gevolgen dat kan hebben bji zo'n kind. Dus ik vind dat die uit het lijstje geschrapt moet worden. Om pesterijen te voorkomen... 
> 
> *


Dat vind ik ook van Hourya. In Nederland wordt die naam wel erg genant.

----------


## taziaatjuh

> _Geplaatst door MarinadeMix_ 
> *Namen en betekenissen; 
> 
> 
> 
> Voor vrouwennamen 
> http://www.muslim-names.co.uk/index....ion=2&letter=A 
> 
> Voor mannennamen 
> ...


 mashalah helemaal het antwoord op mijn vragen, shoekran.... ik had al zoiets verwacht maar durfde er geen uitspraak over te doen gezien het risico dat het alsnog fout was en de mensen er misleid door zouden worden. jazaakom allahu 3anna gairan...
assalaam tazia

----------


## ibrahiem

> _Geplaatst door god,peace and l_ 
> *
> maar wat betreft die andere namen:
> mariya, sofia, daniel, dean en benjamin zijn ook arabisch maar worden echter in de christelijke en joodse arabische wereld gebruikt, zoals in egypte en libanon.
> *


salam aleykum wa rahmatullaahi wa barakatoehoe

Van die andere namen weet ik niet maar Daniel is zeker wel een islamitische naam (je maakt alleen de e wat langer dan in de nederlandse versie. Daniel (aleihi salam) was een profeet die is grootgebracht door een leeuwin. De ring van deze profeet werd later tijdens een verovering teruggevonden door Amir alMoeminien Omar ibn Khattab (radiallaho anhu). 

wasalam aleykum wa rahmatullaahi wa barakatoehoe

----------


## MarinadeMix

> _Geplaatst door taziaatjuh_ 
> *mashalah helemaal het antwoord op mijn vragen, shoekran.... ik had al zoiets verwacht maar durfde er geen uitspraak over te doen gezien het risico dat het alsnog fout was en de mensen er misleid door zouden worden. jazaakom allahu 3anna gairan...
> assalaam tazia*


La soekran, een kleine moeite  :knipoog:

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door ibrahiem_ 
> *salam aleykum wa rahmatullaahi wa barakatoehoe
> 
> Van die andere namen weet ik niet maar Daniel is zeker wel een islamitische naam (je maakt alleen de e wat langer dan in de nederlandse versie. Daniel (aleihi salam) was een profeet die is grootgebracht door een leeuwin. De ring van deze profeet werd later tijdens een verovering teruggevonden door Amir alMoeminien Omar ibn Khattab (radiallaho anhu). 
> 
> wasalam aleykum wa rahmatullaahi wa barakatoehoe*


salaammu 3alaykum beste broeder,

Heb ik nooit van gehoord. Een profeet die opgevoed is door een leeuwin, mashaAllah. Kun je me misschien een link geven waar het op staat of je informatie verder uitbreiden?


k.

----------

